# App Store : mise à jour App incessante



## stéphane83 (19 Juillet 2013)

Salut,
J'ai récemment téléchargé Mainstage 3  et cette App est il est constamment noté qu'elle doit être mise à jour.
Bref, aucune version n'a été déployée et lorsque j'effectue la "mise à jour" l'App se télécharge à nouveau sans pour autant que le message disparaisse.
Cette App est donc considérée comme devant être mise à jour.
Je pense que comme elle est récente cela devrait se résoudre d'ici peu.
Sinon, avez vous aussi eu affaire à ces dysfonctionnements ou est ce qu'une manipulation pourrait le résoudre?
Merci.


----------



## lineakd (20 Juillet 2013)

@stéphane83, supprime l'app, enleve les applications en mémoire et réinitialise ta tablette.


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Juillet 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @stéphane83, supprime l'app, enleve les applications en mémoire et réinitialise ta tablette.



Merci mais je suis sur iMac


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Juillet 2013)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Merci mais je suis sur iMac



Tu es sur iMac, c'est bien mais tu postes sur l'Appstore (réservé aux Applis pour tablettes et iphones) alors que tu aurais du poster dans le MacAppStore !


----------



## lineakd (20 Juillet 2013)

@stéphane83, oops... :rose:
Si c'est sur os x, je ne vais pas pouvoir faire grand chose pour toi.


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Juillet 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu es sur iMac, c'est bien mais tu postes sur l'Appstore (réservé aux Applis pour tablettes et iphones) alors que tu aurais du poster dans le MacAppStore !



Aie...j'ai fait une gaffe.
Avec toutes ces apps, ces macs, ces iPads, ces imacs et ces macaques je ne m'y retrouve plus moi...pffff:sleep:
Si quelqu'un du service peut transférer quoique bon je pense que ce symptôme disparaîtra d'ici là : l'App Mainstage étant récente.
Excusez les gars


----------



## nifex (20 Juillet 2013)

Essaye de supprimer Mainstage,de vider la corbeille et de le réinstaller depuis le Mac App Store.


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Juillet 2013)

Rien à faire il est en mode "mise à jour"


----------



## lineakd (20 Juillet 2013)

@sréphane83, comment as tu essayé de supprimer cette application?


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Juillet 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @sréphane83, comment as tu essayé de supprimer cette application?



Poubelle et redémarrage


----------



## lineakd (20 Juillet 2013)

@stéphane83, as tu essayé avec une application de désinstallation comme appcleaner?


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Juillet 2013)

n'aurais tu pas ce problème parce que tu as plusieurs sessions et qu'il t'est demandé de faire cette mise à jour dans chaque session ?


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Juillet 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> n'aurais tu pas ce problème parce que tu as plusieurs sessions et qu'il t'est demandé de faire cette mise à jour dans chaque session ?



Non je n'ai qu'une session.
Cela arrive parfois, j'ai souvenirs d'une app qui se comportait bizarrement (y compris dans l'App store ios) et cela etant résolu un peu plus tard sans action de ma part.


----------

